# Radial sagittal band repair



## seslinger

Can anyone help me with a repair of the radial sagittal band of the finger, I am thinking 26418? Also dr. states released the ulnar sagittal band (bundled?)
thank you for any imput & also Happy New Year to all.


----------



## PatriciaCPC

I had a similar surgery recently... I used 26437 Realignment of extensor tendon, hand, each tendon... The release is included according to CCI edits unless for different pathological dx. Hope this helps.


----------



## seslinger

thank you for your imput.  Sheila


----------

